# JAE-100 GEN 2 Precision Rifle Stock for the M1A™ / M14



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2007)

So I was looking for gunsmiths that carry synthetic stocks and do glass bedding for M14's;  if I buy that Norinco after the holidays.  Then I came across this stock, I found a reputable supplier here in Canada that carries it but it runs around $950.  








> *JAE-100 GEN 2 Precision Rifle Stock for the M1A™ / M14
> Eliminates the need for GLASS BEDDING*
> 
> Developed and Manufactured by JAE with the objective of delivering repeatable bolt-like performance to the M14 platform.
> ...





> *Stock:* Fits M14 style rifles.
> *Const:* Full-length Aluminum Skeleton Advanced Composite Outer Body Titanium Adjustable Bedding
> *Weight:* 3.25lb (CQB trim)/5.25lb (DMR trim)
> *Rails:* MIL STD 1913 Picatinny (6") Flush rail (10.5") Sling Attachment: 12 positions possible 3 Studs (2 side fixed/1 front adj.) Single Point Rear Sling Plate (optional)
> ...








I also no of a gun smith that I trust that can do a "SOCOM style" barrel/sight conversion for about $125, basically cutting it down to an 18 1/2 inch barrel, changing the front sight and flash suppressor.  Here's a couple pics from his website of the finished product:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks nice.  Had a sage stock.  Didnt like it much.

I will be at the SHOT Show, if you can hold out I will price it out.  Maybe I can get a better deal.

To do a chop job on your rifle I dont know about.  I would be concerned with operation issues.  Dont know if the change in barrel length would effect anything.  Would think that if the parts from a SOCOM or Scout rifle are the exact as the standard then you shoud be GTG.

If they do not interchange, then dont do it.  If they do then ask yourself, if you need the change in barrel length for what you are using the rifle for.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh I can hold out. lol ;)  I'm just researching right now.  Still in a holding pattern right now on picking up the rifle any way.  If it's still in stock in the new year, I'm grabbing one.  I'll have to save some coin for the stock and smith work, I have other new year purchases already planned. :doh:

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on an issue synthetic stock like in those bottom pics, but they are on the restricted export list now and hard to come by.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 4, 2008)

So can I get the stock and these accessories for my M1A Super-Match and retool my weapon with this configuration?

Is it just a matter of swapping components and stocks?

Should I have a M1A Expert GunSmith do it?

This is a very interesting configuration!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2008)

From what I understood, if you have a little more than a basic knowledge; you should be able to swap out all the parts on your own.  I think there is a customer service contact on the site, they should be able to point you in the right direction.

I'm still looking at this one but it's hard to find a good quality M1A up here that some one is willing to part with.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 5, 2008)

I am just woindering if it will be a tight and repeatable in this stock vs. my Mcmillan Fiberglass stock that has been bedded by Springfield.

I know I can do it myself but my concern is, will it be better? Same? or worse than what I have now?


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd personally have it professionally bedded to ensure the accuracy.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 5, 2008)

Shit, forgot to update my post..... Thanks 08 Steeda

When I looked into the stock, I noticed that in order to clean it you had to completely take it apart off the barreled reciever.  Way too much work for me.

I went with a Troy Ind stock.   That worked just right for me.  All you do is take out the trigger group, a push pin and it comes apart similiar to a normal stock.

Steady, solid and capable of good shooting.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 5, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Shit, forgot to update my post..... Thanks 08 Steeda
> 
> When I looked into the stock, I noticed that in order to clean it you had to completely take it apart off the barreled receiver.  Way too much work for me.
> 
> ...



But do you think that your option is as good or better than my Springfield M1A Super-Match which has a glass bedded McMillan stock? 

I don't want to change for the sake of change. Although I prefer the adjustable cheek rest which mine does not have. I like to have as many reliable welds to the rifle as I can and the elevated (adjustable) cheek piece is an improvement.

I don't like the cheesy stick on cheek rests. I have not seen any that compliment the rifle.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 5, 2008)

08steeda said:


> But do you think that your option is as good or better than my Springfield M1A Super-Match which has a glass bedded McMillan stock?
> 
> I don't want to change for the sake of change. Although I prefer the adjustable cheek rest which mine does not have. I like to have as many reliable welds to the rifle as I can and the elevated (adjustable) cheek piece is an improvement.
> 
> I don't like the cheesy stick on cheek rests. I have not seen any that compliment the rifle.



For me in the configuration that I wanted, yes.  My purpose was to make up a DMR type rifle that has options for CQB (where lights are needed) as well as longer range precision firing.  The stock has rails added to all sides to allow for sling attachment as well as other accessories.    

I have no experience with McMillan stocks.  I have heard that they are very good.  I looked into their web page and found that they do offer adjustable cheek rests on some of their stocks.  For the price to change over to another maker, I would suggest to pick up another McMillan.:2c:


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Cabbage, I will look into the McMillan then!


----------

